# Saving money on your toad



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I was looking at PO ferry prices today and for a friend who has a Toad he has the same length van as me 8 metre. My quote was £46 and his quote was £108 including the toad. If he takes the Toad off and books it in and his wife drives it on the ferry it can go for £25 return any time. that is quite a saving.

Andy


----------



## daveharry (Nov 6, 2007)

What is a toad ? only ones a know about live under stones


Dave


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

You must have a long draw bar to get such a difference in cost

dave P


----------



## CPW2007 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Dave!

Someone better qualified than me will give you a more definitive answer but a "TOAD" is the 4 wheeled thingymajig that is towed behind a motorhome. Apparently this enables one to explore more areas when one has a tad bigger motorhome than some of our glorious roads can accommodate! :wink: There is a reference to "TOAD" somewhere else on this forum but I'm blowed if I can find it!! :roll: 

I'm hoping to have my Peugeot 107 adapted to become a TOAD in the next month or so - #-o must ring Chris Cox up to book it in!!

Regards (from a fellow Rugby-ite!)

Chris


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ferries*

Hi

I have posted on this before. It is usually double the cost for a motorhome and tow car compared to a motorhome alone. A motorhome and car booked separately is often cheaper than a motorhome and towcar as a combined unit. Simply pre arrange a rendez vouz point to meet up and couple up such as the ferry terminal car park or the disused Hoverport.

Russell


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

I tried both options when I booked our crossing for the summer...was about a fiver cheaper on Norfolk line booked as a single unit than it was for motorhome / toad as two bookings. Guess it's all luck of the draw of how busy the two decks are.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

toad = towed

a play on words I believe

Loddy


----------

